# Torque Specs 2012 Infinito?



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know where to get the torque specs for a 2012 Infinito? Mainly wanting to know NM for the seat post?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Should be in the paperwork that followed your frame.

These are safe and sound:
5Nm for the seat post.
2,5 Nm for the front derailleur clamp.
For the other bits follow the part manufacturer's specs.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks....!

Paper work? All I got was a warranty card and a so called owners manual which is next to worthless.



kbwh said:


> Should be in the paperwork that followed your frame.
> 
> These are safe and sound:
> 5Nm for the seat post.
> ...


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

Bianchi-001 said:


> Thanks....!
> 
> Paper work? All I got was a warranty card and a so called owners manual which is next to worthless.


Yeah pretty much useless. My owners manual is info mostly on how to safely ride a bicycle? No service specs? USA version anyway.


----------

